# DVI-D zu VGA möglich ?



## NeonBlue1909 (17. September 2017)

*DVI-D zu VGA möglich ?*

Hallo PCGH Community,

Es geht um folgendes, ich habe eine RX 470 Grafikkarte von MSI welche nur  2x HDMI 2x DP und 1x DVI-D bietet. Nun habe ich noch einen zweitmonitor den ich gerne nutzen würde um ab und zu einfach nebenbei noch darauf sachen zu erledigen, dieser hat aber nur einen VGA Anschluss und ich hab mich da schon soweit eingelesen dass der VGA-Anschluss nur Analoges Signal ausgibt und der DVI-D-Anschluss nur Digitales nun ist meine Frage gibt es da irgendeine Adapter/Konverter Lösung womit ich diesen Monitor an meiner Grafikkarte zum laufen bekommen könnte ? Noch mal zum mitschreiben der DVI-D-Anschluss ist an meiner  Grafikkarte und der VGA-Anschluss am Monitor.


----------



## Chinaquads (17. September 2017)

*AW: VGA zu DVI-D möglich ?*

Du benötigst dann einen aktiven Adapter, z.B. sowas:

UGREEN DVI-D auf VGA Aktives Video Adapter Kabel DVI: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

aktuell im Angebot.


----------



## Julian1303 (17. September 2017)

*AW: VGA zu DVI-D möglich ?*

Überschrift verdreht, müßte DVI-D zu VGA heißen, aber Chinaquads hat schon eine Lösung gepostet.


----------



## NeonBlue1909 (17. September 2017)

*AW: VGA zu DVI-D möglich ?*

Tut mir leid mit der Überschrift wie gesagt 0 Ahnung hehe danke für eure Hilfe wäre der hier auch möglich ?  DVI auf VGA Adapter, Gana 1080P Active DVI-D auf VGA Adapter Konverter 24 + 1 Stecker an Buchse unterstutzen 60 Hz und 3D fur DVI Systemen auf Connect zu VGA Displays: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor ist etwas billiger.


----------



## azzih (17. September 2017)

*AW: VGA zu DVI-D möglich ?*

Gibt schon VGA auf DVI Adapter, allerdings ist die Bildqualität von VGA halt echt mies. Weiss nicht ob man sich das heut noch antun will.


----------



## NeonBlue1909 (17. September 2017)

*AW: VGA zu DVI-D möglich ?*

Habe den vor ein einhalb Jahren auch noch genutzt für nebensächliche arbeiten oder mal ein youtube video während man etwas erledigt reichts ja Hauptsache es läuft deshalb frag ich obs geht und ob mein ausgesuchter auch funktionieren würde.


----------



## Chinaquads (17. September 2017)

*AW: DVI-D zu VGA möglich ?*

theoretisch ja. Die Kundenrezessionen sagen aber teilweise was anderes.


----------

